# Tell Me About Your Czech/West German Working Line Dog/Puppy



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Please share stories about your Czech/West German Working line dog/puppy. 

What was their temperment/drive/personality like when they were a puppy?

What are they like as an adult?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

This is a dud thread.


----------



## ERRN1313 (May 21, 2011)

I don't have much to tell. Yuri is 19 weeks old. Father West German, mother Czech. My last GSD was 100% West German. I do see a difference in them. I know all dogs are different so I don't know if it's the Czech or not. He is much more stubborn, very alpha. Much more of a nipper, although maybe I don't remember the land shark as much since we got our previous dog in the winter and were better protected with clothing. I have worried that he might become more aggressive although the breeder states he breeds with temperment as first concern. I have read that they are a little harder to train (Czech) but Yuri did find in puppy kindergarden, and appears to be really smart. I'm still having trouble with the housetraining, he just seems to go whenever and wherever. (Any thoughts appreciated). Not much to add, but I liked your question, and wondered about it also. (The breeder I got my previous dog from did not like the Czech lines I found out, kind of made me a little nervous too).


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ERRN1313 said:


> Father West German, mother Czech.


That's the same with my girl.



ERRN1313 said:


> My last GSD was 100% West German. I do see a difference in them. I know all dogs are different so I don't know if it's the Czech or not. He is much more stubborn, very alpha. Much more of a nipper, although maybe I don't remember the land shark as much since we got our previous dog in the winter and were better protected with clothing. I have worried that he might become more aggressive although the breeder states he breeds with temperment as first concern. I have read that they are a little harder to train (Czech) but Yuri did find in puppy kindergarden, and appears to be really smart. I'm still having trouble with the housetraining, he just seems to go whenever and wherever. (Any thoughts appreciated). Not much to add, but I liked your question, and wondered about it also. (The breeder I got my previous dog from did not like the Czech lines I found out, kind of made me a little nervous too).


He sounds very different from my 11 week old female. She is definitly not a biter, she seems to catch on to things quickly, my girl is a very happy, friendly puppy. Potty training is going really well, only a couple of accidents. She cries or goes to the back door when she wants to go out to potty. So far I am very pleased with her personality and temperment.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I've had so many in recent years...lol...but my 6 month old is German and Czech on both sides. Very very easy to housebreak...never had accident in house and when put in kennel won't go in kennel....waits until he can go in woods around the house. Was very nippy as puppy but broke him of that in couple days...loves to swim, has great focus and retains focus very well....very resilent, recovers very very fast from adversity.(like getting nailed badly by 2 year old female, and next day he is pestering her again...lol). he's great with kids and other dogs at this point....doesn't like coyotes...lol) Overall, I think he 's a good pup.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

And as you often say, Cliff, they are all GSD. Your pup sounds very much like my all German female.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

My male's **** is a slovakian import, and I know there is ddr & czech in the sire... cliff correct me if I'm wrong... going off my memory of the original discussions with nate.

He is extremely serious in public or with strangers... no tail wagging, always watching. He hunts for eye contact with people and then stares them down in a dominant posturing type of way... his focus is incredible. He will bring you his ball, place it delicately at your feet or in your lap, take a step back, and silently stare at it for more than an hour. He is rarely ever faked out with the pretend throw of the ball. My female usually is. I think her prey drive gets the best of her. His memory is superb. When I've put away all the toys he'll remember where I put one and go sit and stare at the location, throwing me a glance here and there to let me know what he wants. Its not smell, as I have removed the toy afterwards and he still marks the place he last saw it go. He is very methodical and deliberate compared to my female.. she acts and asks questions later. He never makes a mistake in that regard, he has always already thought about and committed to whatever action he's engaged in.

He has been described to me by those who work him with me, as very serious, that training is not a game in any way to him, and that he is more of a police or military style dog than a sport dog.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I had a Czech/West German workingline pup once... I swear, she had ADD (except when it came to cats)... no focus, easily distractable, in constant motion, and would spin in circles... drove me nuts. On the upside, she had nerves of steel, was afraid of nothing and no one, loved people and other dogs, would play all day, tough and resilient. Happy goofy temperament, nothing upset her. Prey drive up the wazzoo, no civil aggression for as long as I had her (about 18 months). Drop dead gorgeous black sable. Moderate hip dysplasia. Due to her cat drive, I rehomed her to a SchH enthusiast with no cats. She was a good dog in many ways, just not the right dog for me... waaay too hyper.

Epik vom Schaaf










Here is her pedigree... (actually her litter brother):

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=623530


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

@ Freestep...I was going to say that the hyperness probably came from the West working, but upon looking at your pedigree I see that the hyperness could have origins from either side. There are some Czech dogs that are very good at sport....one of thes kennels is the zdentkovo Dvora kennel. You'll notice that Aron is a LGA competitor and his father was one of the great world competitors.(Grim z PS) Also, my puppy's father is out of Franco zdentkovo Dvora, who was a bundesseigerprufund competitor again demonstrating high sport ability. 
@ Lisa, You know I agree with you on this, and I am sometimes a little touchy about people having to justify Czech/West breedings like one side is contaminated...lol, but I think that most good responsible breeders will go to where they can get what they need with always an eye for not getting caught up with too much saturation. Breed dogs....not lines.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Killian is Czech/DDR. He is intelligent as most GSD's. He has STRONG drive to work, loads of energy. When at work he is excited, kinda a nut, he loves to work, he thrives at training. He has a SOLID on and off switch, which I love!!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> @ Freestep...I was going to say that the hyperness probably came from the West working, but upon looking at your pedigree I see that the hyperness could have origins from either side.


Interestingly, my current pup Vinca goes back to Ando von Santa Maria also, and she has none of the hyperactivity that Epik had.


----------



## ERRN1313 (May 21, 2011)

> [I swear, she had ADD (except when it came to cats)... no focus, easily distractable, in constant motion, and would spin in circles


I had to laugh because I have said the same about Yuri with the ADD. Always on the move, jumps from toy to toy or interest to interest. Nothing last long, except when I am doing basic commands, he is very intent, and has learned quickly. Knows the difference between "get your BALL" and "get your TOY". Runs to the door when you say "go for a ride" and then to the appropriate car door. Lays down and won't budge when he doesn't want to do something, very stubborn.

He is good with other dogs, loves to play. Not afraid of anything either. Still too much mouthing, but much better than he was. I will try to upload some pictures.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> I've had so many in recent years...lol...but my 6 month old is German and Czech on both sides. Very very easy to housebreak...never had accident in house and when put in kennel won't go in kennel....waits until he can go in woods around the house. Was very nippy as puppy but broke him of that in couple days...loves to swim, has great focus and retains focus very well....very resilent, recovers very very fast from adversity.(like getting nailed badly by 2 year old female, and next day he is pestering her again...lol). he's great with kids and other dogs at this point....doesn't like coyotes...lol) Overall, I think he 's a good pup.


Ditto here (just 'cause I'm lazy). lol. Can't say my M boy NEVER had an accident in the house, but was basically housebroken in a week or so. Only thing with mine is that his pain tolerance isn't quite as high as I'd like, but he won't break out of drive if he hurts himself...he caught his foot jumping up on our retaining wall and after my "vicitm" husband in SAR training the other night. Immediately started whining like a baby, but completed everything, got his reward while he hopped around on 3 feet.... but he jumps back when he gets in "crybaby" mode quite quickly (I'm so mean  ) I just tell him "walk it off, young man!" and he does.  But every dog is a little different, and no dog is perfect so if that's the worst I can say about him......can't complain!


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Jake isn't mine but he is from West German working lines. As a pup he was pretty wild and rambunctious. His prey drive was INSANE. Even after his owner used a shock collar to try and correct it he still had to be watched VERY closely because it would kick in, in just a heartbeat. Very dangerous around a farm, and there are a few other farms in the area too. Can't have a dog that is chasing cattle. Somewhere along the lines he learned to use our legs as brakes. It's cute when it's a 15-20lb puppy doing it...not so much when it is a 90lb puppy doing it!!!

Around maybe 14 months of age I noticed that he was a lot calmer, a lot more inclined to stay around the home, maybe a bit lazier even. Not so chaotic. I was surprised because I'd heard W German dogs take years to "settle down." Maybe maturity setting in early? It seemed like that. His prey drive still was something to worry about and that didn't go away until a month or so after he was neutered (16 months was about when I noticed the prey drive was diminishing, a couple months after that it was extremely diminished).

Throughout his life he has never met a strange person or a strange dog. Everyone is his best friend. He is fairly submissive. He hasn't ever challenged his people and seems to be very happy wherever he happens to fall into place in the "pecking order." Did not throw a fit when my dog wanted to be alpha instead of him, he just kind of let it happen (mine is younger and as a small pup of course he was not alpha).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a Czech/WG blend....he house-trained quick(3 accidents total)settled into the crate/home with ease. 
I put those feats onto his breeders foundation with pup-raising, his genetics do play into it though, I'm sure!
He was free in the house at 7 months and never destroys a thing, or gets into anything(3 loose GSD's they are all good)

As far as training, maturing, temperament goes~
he tends to be suspicious yet will try anything without hesitation. He'll go over a jump, A-frame, agility equipment is fun for him, slides are a blast as well as climbing the ladder to get to the top. Water/swimming jumping off a dock is no big deal. He is 90# and very agile, noodle like. Not like my 90# female, who is stiffer in movement. He is also very fast!
He has a higher threshold, but will activate very easily when he is provoked. Tracking is slow, methodical, and he is aware of his surroundings always(isn't real tunnel visioned) I believe this is due to his suspicous nature. 
Storms are no big deal, however that earthquake on the east coast was felt by him, and he didn't act afraid, but would not leave my 16 yr old daughters side that afternoon(he doesn't really like my daughter as far as seeking out her attention) so I don't know if he was protecting her or looking to be protected. We never really felt the quake, but people in my area did, so I know his behavior was due to that, and the time that it happened.

He isn't dog reactive, I train at a few different places and other dogs are interesting but not to the point he reacts or tries to pull me to them. I walk now and then with another intact male and the dogs tolerate each other fine.
Smaller breeds may be a different story however, he isn't ever around them, and when he is, I am cautious.
He never barks while in the crate in the vehicle at training, will observe his surroundings. At home, the other two dogs will bark and he is silent, but will bark if he feels the need.
His prey drive is there, but not over the top, he is more of a defensive dog when it comes to protection work, a helper jumping around will get his attention, but not activate him like one that would be threatening.

Right now at 2.5 yrs I see him maturing, he is biddable still but will not go thru the motions just to go thru the motions(he gets bored with repetition) So I will build drive before we train and that helps. 
I didn't put much compulsion/corrections on him, but now that he is maturing, I am doing some with the retrieves. He is showing respect to me, and doesn't shut down, but he is handler sensitive, so it is a balancing act. 
He hasn't shown any challenging behaviors ever, but I do need to step up and be a strong leader to keep that ongoing.
I don't know if this tells you a thing about his ' genetic blend' after all that!


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Jaxon is mostly West German with a little bit of DDR in there. 

What I've noticed so far is he looooves prey and is very vocal about it. Yet he loves to play with the cats. But I also think he is balanced out well because he can calm down and be normal (ie easy to live with) at home. Surprisingly he was not a landshark when he was younger.

He plays hard of hearing when it comes to obedience- he'll do it, but he doesn't find it all that fun - or maybe just repedative. He's pretty comfortable and social out in public, I've taken him out to the farmers market and he loves being around all the people. He's got great determination when it comes to physical feats.I've had him climb a slide on a childrens playground.  He actually pays attention to corrections and learns from them but he also doesn't hold it against me.

He's good with other dogs but plays rough and I think he tries to play the dominant one. He is a goofball and I'd like to think he'd get a bit more serious as he matures.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you for sharing! 

Anyone else?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Gryffon is half West German Wroking, half Czech. He is a littermate to Jane's Karlo. I always say that he is exactly like Karlo, but goofier. 

He is very calm in the house, excellent and sweet with the cats, defers to my older dominant dog Keeta, but will stand up to her when he's had enough. Mostly quiet, will not bark much, unless it is barking at the decoy in training. He works protection mostly in prey, but will switch to defense when pushed. A well known international judge and police dog trainer who saw him working protection last year commented that "This dog has heart", and another world level Schutzhund competitor joked about dognapping him. Our helper, who works police dogs on a regular basis, said he has never caught a dog (on the sleeve) that came in as fast or bit as hard. Yet he is still the biggest cuddlebug in the world, loves everyone, and just can't get enough petting and cuddling. 

He does not have the natural suspicion that Jane's Karlo has, but I wonder if that is because he just defers the job of guarding the household to older, more dominant Keeta. 

He is extremely obedient, very easy to have around, always focused on me. When we go outside, or on a walk, he looks for a toy or stick and pushes it into my hands for me to play with him. Only if there is nothing to play with and I am ignoring him will he try to engage Keeta to play. Play is always Keeta chasing Gryff, but sometimes the other way around. Gryff will handle her for about an hour, then he gets tired of her, at which point he'll tell her off and go off and play by himself, digging holes, pulling sticks off the bushes, chewing on them. 

In obedience, he isn't the smartest cookie in the world, but his willingness to work for me and with me knows no bounds. He is not as food motivated as I would like, and will work hard for about five ten minutes for food rewards, then peter out. Food rewards is a good way to teach new exerecises, and to work on precision. He gets pretty high in drive when working for a tug, and only now, at two years old, is he developing his focus and attention in heeling and obedience for work sessions of over 10 - 15 minutes for longer periods without loosing intensity. He loads in drive for a tug, and in bitework not by being hectic, but by locking up and shaking all over, and clamping down on the tug and not letting go when told to. Controlling his drive level and being able to think and act when in drive seems to also be linked to maturity, as he is getting better in those respects. We also set up the bite-work the the bite-work expectations for him that he gets rewarded when he is clear and thinking, and the progress has been awesome. 

As a young dog he was very handler-sensitive, but shows hardness in work, and brings more fight to the helper when challenged. His handler sensitivity also seems to be related to maturity, and just recently have I started using prong corrections for half-done obedience and he responds with energy and drive instead of avoidance. It is like he is turning into a different dog, but in a good way. 

He is extremely friendly with everyone, and still approaches people with ears down showing appropriate submission, wanting to be accepted and loved by all. But on a walk in town, he will walk calmly and with dignity, showing appropriate aloofness, unless people ask to pet him. With little kids he will sit calmly for them, allow all the petting in the world, and he will also politely sniff noses with little dogs and move on. When meeting younger dogs or dogs closer to his age, he does not allow them to get rambuctious with him: for example a hyper pup, trying to jump up on him or grab his neck, will get a warning growl from him, and he will move away.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> He is extremely serious in public or with strangers... no tail wagging, always watching. He hunts for eye contact with people and then stares them down in a dominant posturing type of way... his focus is incredible. He will bring you his ball, place it delicately at your feet or in your lap, take a step back, and silently stare at it for more than an hour. He is rarely ever faked out with the pretend throw of the ball. My female usually is. I think her prey drive gets the best of her. His memory is superb. When I've put away all the toys he'll remember where I put one and go sit and stare at the location, throwing me a glance here and there to let me know what he wants. Its not smell, as I have removed the toy afterwards and he still marks the place he last saw it go. He is very methodical and deliberate compared to my female.. she acts and asks questions later. He never makes a mistake in that regard, he has always already thought about and committed to whatever action he's engaged in.


Glock's sire is Czech import, dam is Slovakian import. This sounds a lot like Glock. He will bring his ball over to me and sit and STARE at me until I throw it. He remembers every place on our walks where a rabbit has darted out of in front of us and will stare down that place every time as we walk by. At 7 1/2 months he is extremely friendly with people when we meet them on walks or out and about. He loves to play and romp around. He is a goofball and I adore him. Can't wait to see what he matures out to be!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Zefra

Wild Winds Zephyr of Cognac - German Shepherd Dog

1/2 Czech 1/4 DDR 1/4 WG working lines (ish)



amazing natural focus
super easy to engage (with anything...lol)
amazing drives for food, toy, ball, tug, human praise/contact
very outgoing with both dogs and especially people
extremely biddable
very obedient (listens to commands and acts them out quickly)
picks things up super fast (I think all GSD's do though)
very busy without being hectic
settles well (for almost 5 month old puppy anyways...lol)
isn't afraid of anything
very curious
not really suspicious yet (but she's a puppy)
excellent hunt drive
low-medium thresholds (so far)
independent but always aware of where I am
not easily startled
high prey drive (like insane)
high energy
very rough (ask Wild Wolf on this forum...lol.... poor Hunter)
likes to bite and HARD
calm, full grips, no nipping or mouthing
not super cuddly but she has her moments
That's all I can think of right now. I will add more if I can think of anything else.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Freestep said:


> Interestingly, my current pup Vinca goes back to Ando von Santa Maria also, and she has none of the hyperactivity that Epik had.


I knew "Lady Truffledorf" (horrible name) great pedigree , great powerful stable strong dog , through a training club run by a then active Toronto psd k9 handler . Lady was an ANKA Santa Maria daughter Carmspack Ivana - German Shepherd Dog . I leased her for one litter which to this day flows through many of my pedigrees, high ratio police placements . I bred her to Kilo, kept a solid black female Ivana . One of the males went to a working sheep and hair goat farm as a working dog. No hyperactivity . 
One day when a friend came visiting , I let her in by the front door , explain to her that I was just about to work with one of the dogs . Since she came unannounced she had to wait until I finish the little format. Agreed. She is looking out the kitchen window into the back field as I pull out some cool drinks from the fridge ---- oooohhh you've got a newww puuuppyyy , she says. Katherine -- look again , that's Ivana . She's 10 years old. And so it was -- the pups in that litter just did not show any aging , not in body or in mind becoming lazy or not looking forward to work. Never hyper active . I can't stand that. 
Later sitting at a schutzhund trainers house I have the privilege of meeting a head of German police region , canine , and the two dogs , German working police dogs that were being retired to this Canadian trainer . I interviewed him on the lines available, what worked etc. excitedly shared a litter that I had done and was working with. Light bulb moment -- ah ha - I know where I'm going to get my next working dog -- ANDO , brother to Anka , may be made available . I reminded him of these dogs. The rest is history because he participated in the German police dog championship --- oh there is a hot thread there !!!! -- even involves Czech dogs . He participated with Ando 3 years , V8 V8 V , very very consistent 288 each time.

xxxxxx

so now I have a female coming in to season and I am getting a headache trying to project the results from different combinations. 
There has to be a place to put the little monsters, I mean , puppies . Always dealing with the trend of those who think import is better -- not just me , others too . 
Here is her pedigree peika of shepherd glen - German Shepherd Dog and information cherokee v d wolfen (falk's brother) Shepherd Glen K9 - German Shepherd Breeder - Cherokee
SG Cherokee von den Wölfen - German Shepherd Dog

x fani dyma z pa mor Shepherd Glen K9 - German Shepherd Breeder - Fani
peika of shepherd glen - German Shepherd Dog

Peika , has her BH and french ring Brevet , was ready for Sch H 1 , but owner wanted a male , had one that was interesting to him, so made her available to me . Hard dog . Strong drives. 

Carmen
http://www.carmspack


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I emailed a Herding Instructor today, I would like to take both of my dogs to a Herding class to see if they got the instinct for it. Hopefully they do and they will enjoy it.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Jenna is Czech/DDR on her mothers side. She may not be a good example for you though, we just rescued her about a month ago. She was basically a yard ornament for 10 mo.
She has intense focus
Extremely strong (she can pull me around at only 60lb)
can play fetch for hours, loves her ball and toys
plays hard with our other dog
learns fast but can be stubborn

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone else got a Czech/West German Working line puppy/dog?


----------



## Reno (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...82-can-anyone-tell-me-if-my-blood-decent.html I believe mine is 50/50 and a real fire cracker.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Anyone else got a Czech/West German Working line puppy/dog?


I do but I already described them in the other working line thread.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

My Tybor, now 8 months is Czech/DDR over West German/Belgium. His drives are moderate as is his energy level. 

He is very social with people and dogs when he is off leash. He has quite a bit of reactivity on leash that we are working on, a little with some people, more with dogs. 

He is not really interested in obedience but can be tempted with high value treats. 

He is super confident, outgoing, extremely curious and really likes to be near his people.

He is suspicious of people in out of the way isolated places. 

He likes his toys but is not a fanatic.

He is definitely a bull in a china shop kind of guy, he will plow through anything, not too much slows him down. He has no fear of any type of surface or surrounding.

He is dominant and can take a hard correction.

He went through a terrible landshark phase, didn't hit him till he was older.

He was kennel raised till 15 weeks before I got him, he was surprisingly difficult to housebreak, still has occasional accidents.

Stubborn, stubborn, stubborn, did I say stubborn?


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

LaRen616,

I considered a getting a littermate of your pup, very nice dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Falkosmom said:


> LaRen616,
> 
> I considered a getting a littermate of your pup, very nice dog.


Really? 

I love Malice although she does drive me crazy.

Chuck told me I met my match, Malice is me in dog form. :wild:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey LaRen!  you know all about my boy already.
Just wanted to say hi How is lil Malice doing? Is she really almost 7 months old???


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> Hey LaRen!  you know all about my boy already.
> Just wanted to say hi How is lil Malice doing? Is she really almost 7 months old???


Hey Lila! Yes, I know about Singe, such a good handsome boy. :wub:

Malice is doing good, long legged and lean, she is a gorgeous girl, I love how cuddly she is, yes she is almost 7 months old, thank goodness! I cant wait for her to grow up! :laugh:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

ah you will miss the puppy stage. She's just getting ready to enter the "teenage girl" phase


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> ah you will miss the puppy stage. She's just getting ready to enter the "teenage girl" phase


I am not looking forward to the "teenage girl" phase. :crazy:

I want to snap my fingers and turn her into a calmer 2 year old. 

I cant wait to see her as an adult. :wub:


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> I am not looking forward to the "teenage girl" phase. :crazy:
> 
> I want to snap my fingers and turn her into a calmer 2 year old.
> 
> I cant wait to see her as an adult. :wub:


Took Falko three years to settle.

Tybor is on a delay and going through his phases at a later age than other pups on here. Did not go into landshark phase till after six months. I'm scared!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Falkosmom said:


> Took Falko three years to settle.
> 
> Tybor is on a delay and going through his phases at a later age than other pups on here. Did not go into landshark phase till after six months. I'm scared!


Geez, now you are scaring me! :wild:

Malice wasn't a landshark and she better not turn into one now!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Geez, now you are scaring me! :wild:
> 
> Malice wasn't a landshark and she better not turn into one now!


 
Don't want to scare you but he was awful! He had to be either on a leash or in his crate when in the house. I had to stop him from playing with the big dog and with the cats. One time I was laying on the bed with him with my back toward him when he decided he was going to see just how much of my head he could fit in his mouth! He thought is was funny, but dang it hurt!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

that sounds like Singe right now. he's being a royal pain in the keester lately!


----------



## anniej (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a Czech line GS bitch - now 2 years old. Great dog - loves people and other dogs. Has a really, REALLY strong prey drive - huge problem with local cats!. Was hyper as a pup but now she comes to work with me she is fine. Needs lots of exercise and loves training. Hard work as a puppy but worth it.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Minka is Czech lines. To summarize her - she is an extremely happy dog that loves to learn and is very agile and coordinated. She is a nice dog. 

Good prey drive but not over the top. A moving ball is a favorite reward. I say moving because I see some people drop the ball to their dog as a reward. If I do that with Minka she will grab it but looks at me like "what??? up with the boring ball?" Not over the top in that she is aware of her surroundings and doesn't just plunge her head into grass with sticks and stickers. She also can catch the ball inches from the barn wall or fence or trees without plowing into things. She judges the ball trajectory to catch it but seems to have figured out that she doesn't need to leap high and land precariously on her back legs (thank goodness after having a dog with torn cruciate ligaments from leaping and landing wrong/hard), sometimes her higher leaps and landing look cat-like, landing almost on all four.

Too me she seems to be thinking all the time. But that doesn't mean she is hesitant. She is not hesitant or timid instead she is a confident, outgoing, alert, curious, yet a fairly calm dog. Then again she gets a lot of exercise physically and mentally, and I attribute that to much of her easy going personality. 

One other thing I have noticed about Minka is that she is possessive and competitive, but again not in a reactive way. She loves to grab a ball and instigate a game of chase me with the Lab. She tries very hard to always beat him at everything. I occasionally use this possessiveness/competitiveness to increase her drive and focus in doing obedience by playing chuck-it with her and the Lab while requiring Minka to do obedience (sit, down, stand, come, heel, retrieve, etc.) before I throw the ball. The pressure that the Lab might get the ball really amps up her focus and speed in performing the behaviors. When working on obedience at Schutzhund club, the mere presence of other dogs and people seems to make Minka even more focused and animated.

Cliff's example of his pup bouncing back from being pinned by another dog reminds me of the only instance where another dog pinned Minka. This dog was a Rott/GSD cross that is a few months older than Minka. Last year they went hiking together numerous times, but one day for no reason that I could see, she came out of her car at my house and pinned Minka. Hey hey! When she let go, Minka jumped up, licked the dog on the lips and scooted off with the posture of come on let's play!! It didn't faze her at all and to this day she is still great with other dogs.

Minka is friendly to animals, kids and people. she is going on 20 months and I am now seeing some protectiveness but nothing reactive. I think she is biddable and a happy, happy, did I say happy, healthy dog. Truthfully, there is nothing i dislike about her, ever. She is working out really well for me in both Schutzhund, Agility and outdoor stuff that I love like hiking and snow showing. If time permits, I would like to do some sheep herding with her (she liked it as a 6 mo pup).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

JanaeUlva said:


> Minka is Czech lines. To summarize her - she is an extremely happy dog that loves to learn and is very agile and coordinated. She is a nice dog.
> *
> Good prey drive but not over the top. A moving ball is a favorite reward. I say moving because I see some people drop the ball to their dog as a reward. If I do that with Minka she will grab it but looks at me like "what??? up with the boring ball?" Not over the top in that she is aware of her surroundings and doesn't just plunge her head into grass with sticks and stickers. She also can catch the ball inches from the barn wall or fence or trees without plowing into things. She judges the ball trajectory to catch it but seems to have figured out that she doesn't need to leap high and land precariously on her back legs* (thank goodness after having a dog with torn cruciate ligaments from leaping and landing wrong/hard), sometimes her higher leaps and landing look cat-like, landing almost on all four.
> 
> ...


You just described Karlo! 
I've always wondered what is the thrill of chewing a ball(like I see many dogs/mal's do vs tugging or chasing) after being rewarded. Karlo isn't a chewer with his reward, he may try to hold/not out, but he'd rather tug with me than lay down and slimy crush it.
Karlo also is so aware of his surroundings, that tracking deep nosed with such tunnel vision is not his style. He's always aware of what is going on besides running the track(not a great thing in SchH style) and is agile for his size. I'm always afraid he'll run into the fence or whatever, but he has great brakes and turns on a dime. 
I'll take a thinking dog over a lower threshold reactivator any time!!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

@Onyx'girl "I'll take a thinking dog over a lower threshold reactivator any time!!"

Yep!! And the over-drive, hyperactivity drives me nuts. I know there are a lot of things that go into making a dog the way they are, like the whole nuture nature combination. But even with Minka's love to play ball, when I take it and put the ball in my pocket and say "done" she is happy to hike, sniff and investigate until I pull the ball back out again.

Whereas, the Lab is so hyper-over-the-top that even if he KNOWS I have a ball his brain turns off and he is panting and pacing and just plain annoying! He has gotten a little bit better in that he has gone on so many hikes now that he is actually deriving some fun from the dog sniffing thing. So in his case, I think some of the problem was early on in his life, fetch was his only outlet so he became more obsessive. 

I try hard to balance a lot of different things so that Minka can enjoy a multitude of experiences. Even her rewards are varied so that there isn't a big difference in value to her. She likes her tug, she likes to fetch, she likes food, she likes praise. If I throw out a tug and a ball she has a hard time deciding which she prefers. She even likes her dumbbell. Minka likes hiking, agility, obedience, and tracking but the bite work really turns her on. That and long full out runs for the ball first thing in the morning!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I have one also mine has high prey drive but does better with cats than dogs really wierd personality lol very good house protection and territoral but also can be very social and happy with strangers she loves my vet who showers her with treats. Fiercely protective over her cats if she thinks they are in danger also.

Doesnt like rabbits or anything else though which will trigger her prey drive. Eager to please but high drive needs to run daily.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Umm...trade anybody?


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Love my girl! High prey drive (poor cats!), smart, attentive, eager to please. At home, extremely focused, pack drive, food drive, and a love bug. Did ok in protection work at Schutzhund, but never did well in the obedience, even though at home does it okay. She'd lose all her drives!She'd get nervous and shy out there and forget focus! She's unpredictable around other dogs, I have to keep her close b/c I never know if she will ignore one or bark and lunge. I got her as an adult though, so I don't know why she is dog aggressive.

Love her so much I'm thinking of going 100% Czech next time around. However, I get laughed at when I say it and am pointed to the Czech dog at training who is very civil and a retired police dog. He's so unpredictable, he tried to attack the judge at our BH trial (he got suspended for a year, of course). And met a Czeah pup once at another clud that was under 6 mos. that was already biting people. But I like the way they look. Czech dogs have a certain look in their eye.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

west german looking line:
puppy-energetic, playful, loves people, loves other dog, attentive to training, awesome drive, extremely easy to train basic obedience, has a great bite (we do protection work), great on a leash (we go running), very confident in himself-not submissive at ALL (but wouldn't call him alpha like either).
he just turned a year old and he's still very much the same. i love him, except he has a bitch stripe and it's bothering me lol! he is less nippy now but still loves to play bite


----------

